# Swiss Vignettes



## 88839 (May 9, 2005)

We have a m/home which was a 3500 but now has been upgraded with air suspension and is over that. We also have a plate under the bonnet to prove this. How will this affect us with buying a Vignette for Switzerland? I note that the standard vignettes go up to 3500, but what happens if you are over that? Is there a website that explains all this?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Shez-Nelly* this might help:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/


----------

